# Phillip



## MooseKnocker (Aug 5, 2012)

Just got home from work to see my Phillip fighting to stay afloat. He's given up and spent a few minutes in my hand. I placed him on his leafs he loved to sleep on where he is spending his last hours. I feel odd attaching myself to a fish like this, I feel bad knowing he should be in a better place besides the toilet.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Phillip. I'm sure he had a great life with you.


----------



## brookeandbubba (Feb 8, 2013)

My fish has a sleep leaf aswell. Hes so dumb that he sleeps on the suction cup. Do you think your fish was sick ? Or just old. Well dont wory about him to much hes in a way better place know . Also just to let you know. The toilet is the traditional way of a fish funeral . So its more of an honor than a bad thing for a fish to be flushed . Hope you arent to sad abot it <3


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

brookeandbubba said:


> My fish has a sleep leaf aswell. Hes so dumb that he sleeps on the suction cup. Do you think your fish was sick ? Or just old. Well dont wory about him to much hes in a way better place know . Also just to let you know. The toilet is the traditional way of a fish funeral . So its more of an honor than a bad thing for a fish to be flushed . Hope you arent to sad abot it <3


That doesn't make the pain go away any less. My own fish just died and I wish I could bury him under a plant where he could go back naturally...Not flushing but there was no choice.


OP I'm so sorry for your loss..


----------

